# New to site



## sweet_caroline (May 27, 2008)

Hi everyone, my name is Caroline, and I'm 23 years old and am...of course....an aspiring author.  I've lived in Cambridgeshire, england for the last three years, but I'm originally from St. Louis, Missouri. I've never had anything published except for a few poems a few years ago, but I'm working on a short story right now that wants to turn itself into a full blown novel.   Not sure right now if I should let that happen. Well, Im glad to have found this site, and i'll be happy to get to know anyone who wants to talk.


----------



## terrib (May 27, 2008)

welcome caroline.....I'm moving to st. louis in august. maybe you could tell me some places to go see, huh?


----------



## Nickie (May 27, 2008)

Hi there, Caroline, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Aurasheild (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to the fourms
=]
Enjoy the members and the threads.
Take  bad comments on your work with a pinch of suger
And good ones with a pinch of salt.

=]


----------



## Shinn (May 27, 2008)

Hi there Caroline and welcome


----------



## Tiamat (May 27, 2008)

Hello Caroline and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Monkuta (May 27, 2008)

Lo and welcome Caroline. Enjoy your time here. Just make sure no one eats your head.


----------



## Damian_Rucci (May 27, 2008)

Hello, welcome Caroline.


----------



## sweet_caroline (May 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the welcome! i appreciate it!


----------



## Sam (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Caroline. 

Sam.


----------



## TJ Cruse (May 28, 2008)

Hello Caroline, welcome to the forum.

TJ


----------

